

CloudFlare vs Incapsula vs ModSecurity by Zero Science Lab  - jimaek
http://www.slideshare.net/zeroscience/cloudflare-vs-incapsula-vs-modsecurity

======
Igalze
Hi, I work for Incapsula. Yesterday we've addressed this study in our blog.
[http://www.incapsula.com/the-incapsula-
blog/item/699-incapsu...](http://www.incapsula.com/the-incapsula-
blog/item/699-incapsula-pentested-review)

To make a long story short, this detailed report helped us introduce several
patches to our WAF - but we feel that some of the issues were mostly
theoretical and patching them can lead to security eroding false positives.

ModSecurity is a great security solutionand we are happy to be compared to it.
We feel that we perhaps offer a more complete package (bot filtering,
acceleration, user friendly GUI and easy setup, support, etc).

Still, you can't beat Free and if you are looking for OS security solution,
ModSecurity is defiantly a name you should consider.

On a personal note, I wish that more vendors would take security a bit more
seriously - especially if they claim to provide it to thousands of clients.

Web evolution is motivated by consumer trust and if we loose this trust we
will also loose the cash flow that keeps Internet evolving.

Providing faulty security will do just that.

